# New Spectra� Perform Gold, Silver Metallic Brings Shimmer To Performance Apparel



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*New Spectra® Perform Gold, Silver Metallic Brings Shimmer To Performance Apparel*

If you’re looking for a way to make team and activewear stand out, Spectra® Perform Gold Metallic and Spectra® Perform Silver Metallic printable heat transfer vinyl, available from Imprintables Warehouse, creates a shimmering metallic effect on virtually any fabric. Designed for application to nylon, Lycra®, Spandex, nylon, neoprene, Cordura®, and moisture-wicking fabrics, as well as cotton and polyester, it provides stretch, rebound, and print durability on performance apparel. 

Perform Metallic’s ability to be applied at a lower temperature makes it ideal for printing full-color graphics on heat-sensitive fabrics. It peels warm and colors remain vibrant for up to 50 washings. The product comes in rolls approximately 20 inches wide in lengths of 1-, 5-, 10- and 25-yards.

For more information, check out - SPECTRA® Perform Bright White Printable Heat Transfer Vinyl - 20" | Imprintables Warehouse.

Imprintables Warehouse is your premier online destination for apparel decorating and sign-making supplies. The online selection includes heat-applied graphics and sign materials as well as Stahls’ Hotronix heat presses. For more information, visit www.imprintables.com, or contact them at (800)-347-0068; fax (724)-583-0426; email: [email protected].


----------

